# Toronto Support group



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone here in the East end of Toronto/West End Mississagua (sp?) Who'd like to form a support network? I live in the East end of Toronto in the Victoria Park area anyone want to try and see for anything?


----------



## Relapse (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been interested for a while too, but usually end up coming up with an excuse to not go.. (as per SA routine :|)

But as I noticed before, there are a lot of GTA users on SAS. I'm sure that there are even people reading this thread that are interested. Please show your interest guys! I'd love to talk to some locals about SA, even if it was only online.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

IDK if people here know about it, but there's a meetup.com support group that meets at the Mood Disorders association at Young/Eglinton on Saturday afternoons. The details are on meetup, probably on the association website as well. I don't think it's necessary for you to sign up ahead of time


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance but what does a support network entail?


----------

